
Why Do You Want to Be a VC? - simonebrunozzi
https://hackernoon.com/why-do-you-want-to-be-a-vc-f6a017bf4cae
======
propter_hoc
I worked in VC, and since then started two startups. After my last company, I
had the opportunity to join VC again at a partner level, but I actually think
being a VC partner is a fairly awful job. You are basically a deals guy: you
need to be networking constantly, trying to stay on top of the latest trends,
cozying up to founders that seem to be doing well and building your own brand
obsessively. It's like being an A&R man for a record label, or a real estate
promoter. Success is largely luck-based and the job has very few technical
requirements.

Just personally, I much prefer developing technology and running technology
businesses.

I've observed that a lot of VCs want to be founders (was guilty of that myself
before I started my first startup) and a lot of founders want to be VCs, but I
think that's largely just a grass-is-greener mindset. Personally I'm much more
temperamentally suited to be planning and executing a long development plan
than trying to find hot deals.

~~~
xiaolingxiao
From your experience what does "trying to stay on top of the latest trends"
entails? I assume it's not just reading the news/twitter correct? How does one
get primary resources (as in talking to people in the know). And how do you
get in contacts with these people? Even if you come in with a big network, why
would they want to divulge sensitive information?

~~~
propter_hoc
News, Twitter, conferences, VC advisory board members, independent
consultants, university professors. Everyone likes talking to VCs and telling
them what the hot tech trends are.

There's also public funding sources and scientific conferences or publications
that will identify upcoming technologies a couple years before they are VC-
ready.

Finally, "what's new and hot" is not really sensitive information. You have to
get pretty deep into a company's business before you run into something that's
confidential.

~~~
acct1771
> Everyone likes talking to VCs and telling them what the hot tech trends are.

Which, like every other human, means VCs need to develop "who's full of shit"
skills in a big hurry.

